# Mega Sacks of Salt



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if my math is correct each mega sack of salt should be just about a yard of material. so far online all i have been able to find is Icemelt mega sacks for around 400 a piece. do you guys know anyone selling bulk rocksalt in the 2000 pound bags? or if it is even economical for it to be purchased that way?

Thank you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I found some in Chicago last ('13-'14) winter but they were still 200 bucks a pop plus freight. 

IMO if you've got a way to load and store straight bulk there's no sense messing with super sacks.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i was thinking of putting a hoop house up but it will take up too much parking in front of my retail store. my lot is laid out sort of oddly. 400 to fill a sander is double what bulk would cost.

THank you


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I use super sacks because salt storage is an issue for me. I purchase 25 at a time for about $110/each. It's more than I'd like to spend but I really enjoy the ease of use in terms of loading and storage.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Camden;1995062 said:


> I use super sacks because salt storage is an issue for me. I purchase 25 at a time for about $110/each. It's more than I'd like to spend but I really enjoy the ease of use in terms of loading and storage.


That wouldn't be as unbearable price wise. Actually it's right in line with what we've paid for salt the last 2 years in bulk. For someone using ~25-50 tons a year with storage issues it would be a sweet setup.

Plus it keeps salt off your skid steer loading which is worth something in it's self unless you rent a machine to load with, or lease your skids for 2-3 years.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep, you nailed it. I love the fact I can lift a sack over my spreader, untie the bottom and watch it flow into the hopper. No spillage whatsoever. 

I had big plans to go through a lot more salt than I did this season. I've probably got 10 sacks left over from my original load. It was a horrible year for us.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1995096 said:


> Yep, you nailed it. I love the fact I can lift a sack over my spreader, untie the bottom and watch it flow into the hopper. No spillage whatsoever.
> 
> I had big plans to go through a lot more salt than I did this season. I've probably got 10 sacks left over from my original load. It was a horrible year for us.


Boo-who........No snow...The Vikings Stink.....The Twins Stink...I just don't understand why anyone lives up there..................


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Defcon 5;1995131 said:


> Boo-who........No snow...The Vikings Stink.....The Twins Stink...I just don't understand why anyone lives up there..................


Cause you're not here......:waving::laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Doughboy12;1995291 said:


> Cause you're not here......:waving::laughing:


I lived there for one year of my life........Ages 2-3.....Thank God I do not remember a thing...................


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

camden where are you buying the sacks for 110? that is pretty much what we are paying per ton. i have plenty of indoor space and a beefy fork lift to load them with.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Broncslefty7;1995696 said:


> camden where are you buying the sacks for 110? that is pretty much what we are paying per ton. i have plenty of indoor space and a beefy fork lift to load them with.


I get them from a company called Specialty Turf here in MN.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Defcon 5;1995131 said:


> Boo-who........No snow...The Vikings Stink.....The Twins Stink...I just don't understand why anyone lives up there..................


You forgot the timberwolves.....

But I don't follow the league as close as I once did.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, other than a forklift, how are you loading these into your spreader? A skid steer won't raise high enough.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

derekslawncare;1995833 said:


> Just out of curiosity, other than a forklift, how are you loading these into your spreader? A skid steer won't raise high enough.


I used a Fiat Allis 545B loader. I'd hook a chain around the loops of the bag and attach it to the bucket. Piece of cake.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Camden;1995859 said:


> I used a Fiat Allis 545B loader. I'd hook a chain around the loops of the bag and attach it to the bucket. Piece of cake.


Yeah, not quite gonna work with a Case SV250. wesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

derekslawncare;1995833 said:


> Just out of curiosity, other than a forklift, how are you loading these into your spreader? A skid steer won't raise high enough.


They make a cradle for super sacks that you lower the sack into and then pick up like skid. It is much safer to use. Farmers don't use super sacks very often anymore as we've went to Proboxes and they are like a super sack but you they are molded plastic and you can pick them up just like a skid and there is a door on bottom that allows you to close mid stream if needed.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Like these?
http://onlinecatalog.universalpackage.com/category/all-categories-agricultural

How high can these be stacked if full. This says 4 high, but is that when full - are they that sturdy?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

No these http://www.universalpackage.com/centerflow-container They can be stacked 3 high I think. We only stack them 2 high though.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I take the spinner chute off my Swenson vbox and use a forklift to hold sacks under the conveyer and fill them. Bought empty sacks for $3 each


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i was thinking of taking the spinner disc off of my blizzard and doing it like that. not too sure if i will get the distance doing it like that though.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the rafters in my warehouse a little lower than id like, so i found a bag with the fork lift straps on the side and on the bottom of the bags.

http://www.bagcorpstore.com/Low-Pro-Super-Sack-Container_p_202.html


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JD Dave;1996704 said:


> No these http://www.universalpackage.com/centerflow-container They can be stacked 3 high I think. We only stack them 2 high though.


Yeah, just called and priced these. They want $695.00 EACH PLUS SHIPPING. I can build a storage building for less than what I would spend on these to store 25 tons at a time. Don't think that is very practical.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*low pro bags*

those low pro bags are probly your best bet. i have done tons of research on this. and this is the most plausible i could find.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Broncslefty7;2027078 said:


> those low pro bags are probly your best bet. i have done tons of research on this. and this is the most plausible i could find.


My 20' shipping container will work until I get the concrete poured in the floor of my horse stable and get my mafia blocks set up. Just has to get me through one more winter. For the dollar, I think the shipping container is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

my issue with that is my skid steer wont be on property to load, and even if it was i do not think it would fit in a container. also wont the salt wreak havok on the steel? i would think it would ruse and corrode in the first season.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Broncslefty7;2027086 said:


> my issue with that is my skid steer wont be on property to load, and even if it was i do not think it would fit in a container. also wont the salt wreak havok on the steel? i would think it would ruse and corrode in the first season.


Shipping container is at one of my accounts (a church), so I transport the skid steer there the day before the storm and get my spreader loaded. Then, I leave it there and use it to plow that lot with as it is already there and easier to move around than my big truck. Yes, even with my 84" snow bucket, it's fits, although tight and can only stack about half way up before the loader arms hit the roof. I bought the container a year ago this month, so this will be its second winter, and the inside still looks like the day I bought it. Just make sure the salt is dry when you put it in there and that you buy one with good door seals. Paid $3400.00 for it including the $350.00 for delivery. I bet I could get 10 yrs use out of it if I kept it that long.

Edit: In exchange for allowing me to keep the container on their property (year round) I comp the first $1200.00 worth of services, so it cost me $100.00 a month. Unfortunately, my new neighbor is an A-hole and calls the city on me, otherwise I would have the container at my house and none of the lagistics would be a issue.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

i could deliver you super sacks to newington for $150.00 each.


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Doughboy12;1995291 said:


> Cause you're not here......:waving::laughing:


 Sure wish there was a like button for good comments LIKE LIKE LIKE


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Broncslefty7;2027086 said:


> my issue with that is my skid steer wont be on property to load, and even if it was i do not think it would fit in a container. also wont the salt wreak havok on the steel? i would think it would ruse and corrode in the first season.


 What about using a winch from a beam or davit to lift the container and then back under the container with the truck to fill??


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

I made a mistake on my calculations I could deliver 1 ton sacks for 125.00 each to your location in ct.


----------



## plowin21532 (Sep 26, 2012)

kagenewengland;2064227 said:


> I made a mistake on my calculations I could deliver 1 ton sacks for 125.00 each to your location in ct.


What would it cost to deliver these to Maryland zip 21502?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

plowin21532;2064403 said:


> What would it cost to deliver these to Maryland zip 21502?


I could deliver to MD for $175.00; let me know.

thanks Brian


----------



## RandallJ (Nov 25, 2015)

I hauled bulk bags with materials for a company (2000lb avg capacity).. The bags were 35 cubic foot and pvc lined.. Salt is around 25cu ft per ton.. I was going to use these as ballast and storage in the truck.. 

Things were amazingly strong, they loaded them with a forklift with the hoops on top of the bag


----------



## Yardworkswv (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there any place to buy the mega sacks in souther Ohio eara (Columbus or south)?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

$200.00 to Ohio
Brian 774-244-1062


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

How about ND?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

$362.50 to ND


----------



## Snowman789 (Nov 21, 2015)

Camden I get mine fro. Same place but I paid 127 ..... What area of mn you in?


----------

